# I need help with Photoshop !!!



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

let me start of with saying that im a total n00b on photoshop and i got it yesterday.

i dont have problems with all the cutting and effects and stuff but i do have one problem.....

say i have a picture ( pic.A ) with me in a landscape. then i cut me out and then i have me on a blanc background.

then i want a picture of say flames as the background ( flame picture = pic.B)

problem :

when i have pic.A ( me ) up in photoshop then i cant find a way to open pic.B ( flames ) as a layer in the pic. A group. when i have pic. A up and want to open pic. B then it just opens up pic. B in a new "workspace " so to speak and i cant drag pic. B eiter.


i think i have tried everything ( but there are alot of commands ) , i tried ( when i had Pic. A up ) to open a new layer, but i cant open a new layer with pic.B on it they just come out with blanc bacground.

even when i have a new blanc layer ( layer 2 ) up in the pic. A group , then i cant seem to get pic.B onto layer 2.




i hope this wasnt to all over the place and that you guys got some idea of what my problem is.

plz help 

- norway1


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

you just have to drag pic. B onto the pic. A document. It should open up as a new layer automaticaly. Then in your layers palette, just drag the layer with pic B under the main one.

Just make sure the main one isnt locked anymore by double clicking on it.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

pliff said:


> you just have to drag pic. B onto the pic. A document. It should open up as a new layer automaticaly. Then in your layers palette, just drag the layer with pic B under the main one.
> 
> Just make sure the main one isnt locked anymore by double clicking on it.


thx repped.

but what do you meen by " locked " ?

and i have dragged it once but then the picture came out VERY small


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry Norway, I'm a total nOOb on the photoshop too! haha
Wish I could help but I'm completely useless when it comes to graphics.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

norway1 said:


> thx repped.
> 
> but what do you meen by " locked " ?
> 
> and i have dragged it once but then the picture came out VERY small



The main layer of a picture that you open up in photoshop is usually locked by default. If you double click on it you will be able to unlock it.

If the picture is a lot smaller when you drag it to the other image its because of DPI.
Say you have document open at 300 dpi (press quality) and then you try to drag an 8.5 x 11 picture that was originally at 72 dpi (Web quality) its normal that the picture will shrink a lot when you drag it since it does not want to resample the image. since you only have 72 dots per inch in the original image and you have a whole 300 in the new one the image comes out smaller.

So you have 2 choices

Either find a Higher resolution image (what i would recommend)

or manually make it bigger. (by doing this, Photoshop will resample the image and you will lose quality.)


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Double posted like a noob


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

pliff said:


> The main layer of a picture that you open up in photoshop is usually locked by default. If you double click on it you will be able to unlock it.
> 
> If the picture is a lot smaller when you drag it to the other image its because of DPI.
> Say you have document open at 300 dpi (press quality) and then you try to drag an 8.5 x 11 picture that was originally at 72 dpi (Web quality) its normal that the picture will shrink a lot when you drag it since it does not want to resample the image. since you only have 72 dots per inch in the original image and you have a whole 300 in the new one the image comes out smaller.
> ...


thank you pliff !!! you have been alot of help. :thumbsup:


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

norway1 said:


> thx repped.
> 
> but what do you meen by " locked " ?
> 
> and i have dragged it once but then the picture came out VERY small


as mentioned... that's just becasue the resolution is way bigger in your photo probably. just go to image > size, and change the resolution to 72. but divergant from what's been suggested above: you dont need to res-up your smaller pic if you want to use it online. the small one you see is probably just peachy.

then double click on the meg-glass icon to fit it to 100%. double clicking the hand icon will fit it to your screen, too. 

note: you can not res-up a static image with any good effect. there are programs which attempt to do so but it always sucks. 

trust me: www.idreamdigital.com 

also, when you cut yourself out of a photo... select yourself, then click on select > modify > feather (by 1 to 5 pixels depending on the resolution. huigher res = more pix) to avoid the hard edge. cheers.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> as mentioned... that's just becasue the resolution is way bigger in your photo probably. just go to image > size, and change the resolution to 72. but divergant from what's been suggested above: you dont need to res-up your smaller pic if you want to use it online. the small one you see is probably just peachy.
> 
> then double click on the meg-glass icon to fit it to 100%. double clicking the hand icon will fit it to your screen, too.
> 
> ...


thx alot dude... repped


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

It's really hard for me to explain how I do photoshop, but I will just tell you how I learned.

Here is the website I got started out with: http://www.tutorialized.com/tutorials/Photoshop/1

It should help a lot, just try different tutorials then you will grow knowledge and you can combine them into one piece.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't recommend you drag pics into eachother. The best way is to copy and paste into project. This way, you get the true size and can stretch and skew it much better, and you get much better quality.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I don't recommend you drag pics into eachother. The best way is to copy and paste into project. This way, you get the true size and can stretch and skew it much better, and you get much better quality.


This is great advice. I was having problems with my pics being blurry when I uploaded them to photobucket (i was dragging them in when I made the sig). Plazz told me to copy and paste and now they look 10X better.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i still have a problem:

when i want to add effects when i have a pic up, it tells me that i havent selected the object i want to add effect to. how do i "select" ?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

You could try using the cut out tool and tracing a border with it around the pic. That should select the whole thing for you.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> You could try using the cut out tool and tracing a border with it around the pic. That should select the whole thing for you.


thanks 

jeez this program is like putting me in front of a nuclearphysics equation. but i guess thats a good thing cuz that meens its a good program and i will like it when i figure it out


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

photoshop is a pain in the ass and so complex but once you start to learn how to do everything its a lot of fun. I'm still learning and i've had it for awhile.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

you never really learn photoshop 100% to use it to its full potential.. Such a complex program. 

Tons of fun though !


----------

